# street kids murdered in austin



## lice (Mar 8, 2010)

has anyone heard about this? Some street kids got killed by frat boys in west campus. two kids were beaten to death and another got his head smashed in with a brick. it was supposedly part of a fraternal initiation.


----------



## Blackout (Mar 8, 2010)

thats so fucked up im in san antonio right know 
why do people have to be so stupid


----------



## lice (Mar 8, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> Got a news article link? I couldn't find one.



No i dont my friend told me about it.
thats why i put it under general banter not news and articles


----------

